# 95 f250 extended 4*4



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

i am getting a 1995 ford f250 extended cab with a 460 engine automatic transmission and 150k miles. the engine was rebuilt and has 40k miles on it now. the truck doesnt have a plow, but a buddy has a meyer or fisher 8.5ft plow off a 94 f250 reg cab. will this plow fit this truck. does anyone plow with a like truck ad how does it work. is it safe to put a plow on this truck even with the extended cab. the truck is in New Jersey now, so it has no rust and hasnt been plowed with. He wants $9k obo for it and the plow will cost me about $1000. i wont see the truck unless i buy, my dads friend is checking it out because he lives there and he knows his stuff on trucks. Is this a good price for the truck with that many miles. 

Ps. reason for sale is baby on way and owner is going on disability soon.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

IMO, That is too much. I just purchased a 90 F250 460 5 speed 2wd, with 79,000 for $4800.00, So even with 4wd, itis still to much. There are 93-96 F150, 250 4wd in around 100k for about 6000- 7000 around here in Jersey. The plow seems right as long as it is in good condition. Just my thoughts.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

are those trucks that are for 7-8k extended cabs tho? i have been looking for an extended cab and was going to get a new ford f350 but then this offer came up. i think i could get it for 7500-8000. i was thinking of possibly trading it in for a new truck with extended cab as well because it is a must for us.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

My 90 F250 is, as well as most I looked at. Extended cab 8' bed. Wouldnt use anything else.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

$4800 for a truck that is 5 years older, has 39k more miles on the engine, has a 5 speed instead of an automatic, only two wheel drive, and may not be an extended cab.....

At kbb.com (Kelly Blue Book) from a private seller, with alot of unknown options, here is what they show.

Engine: V8 460/7.5 Liter
Trans: Automatic
Drive: 4 Wheel Drive
Mileage: 78,000 (in between actual and engine miles)

Equipment : (just the basic options, to be fair)
XL
Air Conditioning
Power Steering
AM/FM Stereo

Rated Condition: Good

Price: $9,335

----- 
The same basic options on a 90 F250, 2wd, reg cab, 460, 5 speed, 79,000 miles, good condition, shows $4,225

I used 01609 as the zip code on both.
Keep in mind that the price you would pay a dealer would be different.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

mine is fully loaded. Maybe its the area. Lots of 4wd before this season started. Try getting 1 now.lol Find 1 and run I guess.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

"Try getting 1 now." That's for sure. I used to look at the used trucks all time at my dealer where I get service. Haven't looked since the first snowfall. I don't think my heart could take it.

You didn't say whether that '95 Ford f250 was a 4wd. Would make a lot of difference in price and ability to plow.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

Also, you said engine was rebuilt? Who did it, a buddy, local mechanic or agency, that was biggest problem I had in finding a truck, alot of guys put valve covers on and call it rebuilt.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

oops - I just noticed that you had put 4*4 in the thread title and at the beginning of your thread. My mistake. I had read it through at least twice last night before I asked about it. Guess I was just too tired at the time. Anyway, about the price, it seems like a fair price for a 6-7 year old f250 if it's in good shape overall.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*bought it*

i am now the proud owner of a 1995 f250 extended cab 4*4. i have a fisher plow going on it and will have it up here by nxt week too bad it wasnt last week since snow is on the way. i found out some more about the truck. it is the xlt with power everything cd player power seats etc. the interior is very clean. it has a brand new automatic trany from aamco with a lifetime guarantee(which cost $2000 receipt included). it drives very well no leaks at all and runs great. it has a great paint job on it (red) never been worked at all no scratches or dings, cant wait to get it up here!


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

Congrats, good luck with it. Hope you get to use it in some snow.


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

Sounds like a nice Ford, but better be careful not to scratch the paint! Plowing can tear trucks up! 



Ford Tough


----------

